# No offense to Jerry West, but I think Josh Gay is the VERY best instructor around



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just had to let everyone know that I think Josh is an amazing instructor and don't think I'd be half the diver I am today without Josh. Jerry, you are pretty good too.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

When will this youngin learn NOT to leave his screenname logged in up at the shop????



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic229893-38-2.aspx



That one didn't teach ya Paul?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Better reinforce the knees of that wetsuit... oh yeah, and wipe your chin off!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I thought I did. But i was mistaken.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Now he is on FACEBOOK bragging about his accomplishments! Must be a hard life being a GAY!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

looks like somebodys getting knee pads for christmas


----------

